

OSX tricks - 5partan
http://miron.github.com

======
splawn
"load SQL commands from gzipped file into database mkfifo --mode=0666
/tmp/namedPipe gzip --stdout -d file.gz > /tmp/namedPipe LOAD DATA INFILE
'/tmp/namedPipe' INTO TABLE tableName;"

When I do this I use something like: tar -xOzvf file.sql.tgz | mysql

Thanks for posting this list I always pick up something new with these kind of
posts. :)

edit: I just noticed that yours is a totally different use case... and also
very useful.

~~~
5partan
The advantage of the fifo is that you don't decompress the original file to
the HDD, and because of this, it's faster and you save on disk space. You can
also use mknod for this. Glad i could help :)

------
msoad
What is window scale options? OSX doesn't have DPI settings. Do I miss
something?

~~~
5partan
meant is the TCP window scale: <http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc1323.txt>

